# this weekend!!!



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for a good pier/bridge to fish this weekend that doesn't require license. Any good spots that's recommened? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

There are several around! Try bobsikes in the morning for spanish and redfish at night always produces for me! Also pensacola fishing pier is always a good place. It will cost you around 8.00 bucks to fish it.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

If u are a local license are free but it is required to have one


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

3 mile bridge or Pensacola beach pier. You must pay to fish to not need a license.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Navarre pier is $7. Don't need a license, longest pier in the gulf.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

like stated above, the fishing day use on the piers is your license for that day. otherwise the free shoreline saltwater license is still required.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

if u like people getting pisy all the time if u tangle with them the go to navarre but if u dnt want people yelling at u the whole time go to pcola beach peir it is a good spot for lots of fishand not a lot of pissy people


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I thought the pensacola pier was the longest pier structure in the gulf? or maybe it used to be?


----------

